# Nathan’s Delicatessen in Coney Island - USA's 'best hot dogs'



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't eat 'em myself, but I sure like the look of Nathan’s Delicatessen on Stillwell Avenues in Coney Island. Al Capone was a regular muncher of their hot dogs, so legend has it...






More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/hot-dogs-at-nathans-delicatessen-coney-island-new-york-usa/


----------



## Hoss (Apr 28, 2011)

I never made it to Coney Island, back in November.  It was my first trip out to NYC so couldn't fit it in with all the other things we wanted to do.

Might be going back in June/July so I'll try and get up there then.

Ed, aside from regular trips there (and some great photos *tips hat*), what's your connection to New York?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoss said:


> I never made it to Coney Island, back in November.  It was my first trip out to NYC so couldn't fit it in with all the other things we wanted to do.
> 
> Might be going back in June/July so I'll try and get up there then.
> 
> Ed, aside from regular trips there (and some great photos *tips hat*), what's your connection to New York?


Went out with a NY girl when I was in my early 20s, so went out there once and loved the place. Many years later jammily got a big web freelance job, so ended up with my own apartment there till the web bubble broke.

I've still got good friends out there so visit when I can and sometimes DJ for fun/beers. My trips qualify as part working too as I always sell quite a few of my NY photos afterwards.


----------



## petee (Apr 28, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't eat 'em myself



they're delicious.


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2011)

and full of meat.


----------



## paolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Never heard it called 'Delicatessan' before ?!?

But yep, Coney is epic.

Peeling paint, abandoned roller coaster, The Warriors. Mega.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Never heard it called 'Delicatessan' before ?!?


That's the words in big writing on the side, although the brand is now rather bizarrely referred to as 'Nathan's Famous.'


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Went out with a NY girl when I was in my early 20s, so went out there once and loved the place. Many years later jammily got a big web freelance job, so ended up with my own apartment there till the web bubble broke.
> 
> I've still got good friends out there so visit when I can and sometimes DJ for fun/beers. My trips qualify as part working too as I always sell quite a few of my NY photos afterwards.


 
Ever make it to the Coney Island Mermaid Parade?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Ever make it to the Coney Island Mermaid Parade?


I've never been over in NY when it's been going on, although some of my friends perform there every year. It looks like a heap of fun.


----------



## paolo (Apr 29, 2011)

editor said:


> That's the words in big writing on the side


 
Have to admit I'd never noticed that.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 29, 2011)

Get some shots of the Stillwell Ave station next time please , - some remains of the BMT incorporated I believe (Brooklyn Manhattan  Transit) - the iconic subway system of the city ! 

The area is becoming more "gentrified" I believe from its 1970's nadir.


----------



## paolo (Apr 29, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Get some shots of the Stillwell Ave station next time please , - some remains of the BMT incorporated I believe (Brooklyn Manhattan  Transit) - the iconic subway system of the city !
> 
> The area is becoming more "gentrified" I believe from its 1970's nadir.


 
Aha... another NYC subway fan.

The yard at Coney is epic. Not sure Stillwell Ave station is much to look at mind, but each to their own.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Went out with a NY girl when I was in my early 20s, so went out there once and loved the place. Many years later jammily got a big web freelance job, so ended up with my own apartment there till the web bubble broke.
> 
> I've still got good friends out there so visit when I can and sometimes DJ for fun/beers. My trips qualify as part working too as I always sell quite a few of my NY photos afterwards.



It sounds like a great experience and something I'd like to try.

We had an opportunity to move out there this year - I was due for a redundancy pay off in Jan and my gf's company offered her a job out there. It didn't work out for a couple of reasons but we're looking at other ways.

A friend was due to move out to NYC today, postponed at the last minute by visa delays. She's moving to Park Slope, BK. Do you know it, Ed? And sorry to be so nosey but in which neighbourhoods did you live/work?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

Park Slope is well posh!


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 30, 2011)

Aha... another NYC subway fan.

The yard at Coney is epic. Not sure Stillwell Ave station is much to look at mind, but each to their own

I had an an official trip to the yard(s) in the 1980's - the control centre was impressive to say the least.

Who couldent be a fan of the subway system ? (it makes the city !)


----------



## Hoss (May 1, 2011)

Haha, really? I'll be staying there later this year. How posh are we talking? Chelsea, Fulham, Dulwich Village? I'm guessing it's a huge change from Stockwell...


----------



## davesgcr (May 2, 2011)

Just idly looking at the New York Daily News (tabloid) to see how they cover todays main news , and find a 75K heroin bust in Park Slope , so it may be gentrified , but appears to have an edge. 

Went to Brooklyn in Autumn 2008 after a 10 year gap , and the level of smartness all round was incredible compared to previous trips as far back as 1984. Still a fascinating area though. Enjoy.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 24, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Aha... another NYC subway fan.
> 
> The yard at Coney is epic. Not sure Stillwell Ave station is much to look at mind, but each to their own



Stillwell Avenue was pretty much completely rebuilt c.2005 - apparently with a much more impressive train shed than the rotting old terminus that I remember from the 90s - but they kept the  old BMT Lines faience tile facade.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 29, 2011)

Calling Nathan's a deli is a bit far fetched these days tho its no better tahn McD's


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 30, 2011)

Unlike McD , its been there for an awful long time ! 

(I had lunch there , care of the New York City Transit Authority in the 1980's) - relax , it did not break the budget - followed by a cab ride with authority on the "F" train to 179th St Jamaica. Something to be savoured.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 3, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Unlike McD , its been there for an awful long time !
> 
> (I had lunch there , care of the New York City Transit Authority in the 1980's) - relax , it did not break the budget - followed by a cab ride with authority on the "F" train to 179th St Jamaica. Something to be savoured.



I've been to the (now gone) original Wendy's in Columbus, OH. Being old means nowt.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Being old means nowt.


I can personally vouch for that.


----------



## D (Aug 10, 2011)

An occasional treat (?) from my childhood, though somewhat scandalous in our fam because, while beef, most Nathan's hot dogs aren't kosher.


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Nov 6, 2011)

If you want to go to a Deli in NY you have to head to Katz's, it's been around for over 120 years so they have to be doing something right... Nathans is great for dogs though. Katz's is _Kosher Style,_ but not Kosher


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2011)

Fuzzybuzz said:


> If you want to go to a Deli in NY you have to head to Katz's, it's been around for over 120 years so they have to be doing something right... Nathans is great for dogs though. Katz's is _Kosher Style,_ but not Kosher


It's a bit too touristy for my tastes, and that whole area is yuppifying at an horrendous rate of knots.


----------



## petee (Nov 6, 2011)

best dogs




https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Papaya_King


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 7, 2011)

Really loved Coney Island & Brighton beach with all the peeling boardwalk oddness & 'shoot the freak' nonsense.
Nathans still looks great, but I'm pretty sure the difference between the best & worst hotdog isn't that far apart. I had one from there that was nice enough, but at the end of the day it's still only a hotdog. There's also quite a tough 'snap' to their dogs that seems to be a desirable quality out there that feels a bit strange to the European palate (used to a softer bite).


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got a load of Coney Island photos I'm about to post up, and I've also just posted up this short feature on the Parachute Jump:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/remembering-the-wonderfully-precarious-coney-island-parachute-jump/


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

petee said:


> best dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good programme on PBS last night all about the best dogs, Papaya King got a mention.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Really loved Coney Island & Brighton beach with all the peeling boardwalk oddness & 'shoot the freak' nonsense.
> Nathans still looks great, but I'm pretty sure the difference between the best & worst hotdog isn't that far apart. I had one from there that was nice enough, but at the end of the day it's still only a hotdog. There's also quite a tough 'snap' to their dogs that seems to be a desirable quality out there that feels a bit strange to the European palate (used to a softer bite).



The 'snap' is because they use natural casings.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuzzybuzz said:


> If you want to go to a Deli in NY you have to head to Katz's, it's been around for over 120 years so they have to be doing something right... Nathans is great for dogs though. Katz's is _Kosher Style,_ but not Kosher



I always prefer going to Yonah Shimmels knish shop on East Houston and then browsing in Ross and Daughters.


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

where I live now Most havent even heard of a Knish. Nearest Kosher Deli is an hour away and it's pathetic...


----------

